# Rainbow Project



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

This is my GS-37 "classic" design in several different woods. In fact, there are 21 different woods, with no repeats. Of course there are several brass rods to help support this frame. I called it the rainbow project because of all the different woods and colors. Most of the wood was from free flooring samples. This was a fun project and i learned a lot. Thanks for taking a look.

The woods from top to bottom are:

1. Mopani
2. Black Palm
3. Bubinga
4. Chakte Viga
5. Hickory
6. Brazilian Teak
7. Kempas
8. Ipe
9. Ash
10. Acacia
11. Padauk
12. Red Oak
13. Lauro Preto
14. Tigerwood
15. Aspen
16. Laurel *****
17. Brazilian Cherry
18. Purpleheart
19. Maple
20. Pategonian Rosewood
21. Poplar


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That moment when you realise you've been paired with a slingshot making master for the Christmas trade.... I better step up my game!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yup, 21 levels of pure awesome with this one!

Good going man.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

All Buns Glazing said:


> That moment when you realise you've been paired with a slingshot making master for the Christmas trade.... I better step up my game!


dang dude... what to make, what to make !


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I could melt down my wedding ring and use it for the fork tips maybe?


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

This one goes to 21! Just epic! No pressure ABG


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in love! What did you finish it with?


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I'm speechless! This is a beauty.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is WOW, how did you think of doing this?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dang Gopher, that is really something else, lit up like a christmas tree for sure. Your level of patience must be 9 out of 10. How long did it take to throw it all together? Wow, something else. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

outstanding


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Holy WOW Gopher! That is stunning! I freakin love this. You = awesome.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

A licorice allsorts masterpiece. Sweeet!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!
that is outstanding !!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very pretty -- are ya gonna shoot that thing, Dan? I'd be afraid.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Outstanding workmansip...stunning!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments guys!

It took a long time more because of personal timing than difficulty, I started on ti this summer but all of my tools where in storage from moving, so i did what i could and shelved the project. Once i had it glued up I had to visit a friend with a thickness sander (on my wishlist of tools!) to clean up the glued up board, then it was a matter of treating it like any other board cut.

I'm not sure how much i'll shoot this one, but it would be a shame not shoot it a few times!

It is finished with about 7 coats of minwax wipe-on poly (gloss).


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

amazingly done Goph..

LGD


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, just beautiful man! -- Tex


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

One of a kind, nice job.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wonderful looking Slingshot!

Congratulations.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

That is incredible! great job.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> I could melt down my wedding ring and use it for the fork tips maybe?


not even the gifting of your first born will be of equal caliber . you may as well avoid making one by chopping off both of your hands ... if i were you , id sell my soul to the devil to make a slingshot worthy enough to rival its epicness .


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't worry All Buns Glazing, if it shoots i'll like it. Besides, i hate to burst your bubble but i'm keeping this one for a while


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

....looks fabulous your rainbow project, simply stunning


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks again guys, I haven't been building as many slingshots as i once did but it is interesting to look back and see the progression When I first got into making and designing slingshots I cranked them out very quickly and it was fun to try new designs and I learned a lot. Now I know what designs i like the best and take more time on them using the creativity on materials, and craftsmanship. Thanks again!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's a slingshot that should not fit it's purpose, which is shooting ammo...unless it's soft cotton ammo or jelly ammo








Man, I would be afraid to pass that PIECE OF CRAFTMANSHIP to anybody!! 
What a great and creative work!! Awesome!!!
Cheers!1
Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> That moment when you realise you've been paired with a slingshot making master for the Christmas trade.... I better step up my game!


Here's one of the reasons I'm afraid to participate in Slingshot Santa...It's because geniuses like this. Annoying!!! @[email protected]


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

This is a beauty! I didn't see this one.


----------



## Hopsturgeon (Sep 2, 2012)

I am a wood fanatic and just love how you honored 21 species in one piece. A true nod to Mother Nature and the beauty to be found in differentiation. Something to be learned there for us all.....in more ways than one. Coexist. Hop


----------

